# Pipe Bomb detonation NYC



## Gunz (Dec 11, 2017)

At this point it looks like a botched event, few injuries.


Possible pipe bomb explodes below Port Authority bus terminal in New York City, suspect in custody


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2017)

That'll leave a mark....looks like he may have blown his balls off....

Cue the newsfeed that he is a 'lone-wolf' with no ties to anyone or anything...blah...blah...blah....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That'll leave a mark....looks like he may have blown his balls off....
> 
> Cue the newsfeed that he is a 'lone-wolf' with no ties to anyone or anything...blah...blah...blah....
> 
> View attachment 20544


I hope he blew them off, or damaged himself to the point he is "no longer manly"  his jihadi cellmates will make him their bitch.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 11, 2017)

I loved this write up. So much shade thrown...

What the Failed Attack in New York Reveals About ISIS


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I loved this write up. So much shade thrown...
> 
> What the Failed Attack in New York Reveals About ISIS





> It would be foolish, I think, to make too much of the interreligious aspects of ISIS’s target selection. ISIS hates Christians less than it hates most non-ISIS Muslims


 Alright, that struck a chord.  This author is an idiot.  The rest of it though, not horrible.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 11, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Alright, that struck a chord.  This author is an idiot.  The rest of it though, not horrible.



What is wrong with that statement?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2017)

Beheadings of priests clearly show that they at least hate Christians just as much as their non-IS muslims.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 11, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Beheadings of priests clearly show that they at least hate Christians just as much as their non-IS muslims.



No it doesn't. It shows Their level of violence is similar but it doesn't show the level of hatred is. You're oversimplifying a deep issue- the issue between "kafir"  and the non. There is precedence here- in Algeria one of the Islamic groups (I can't remember if it was FIS or GIA) would slaughter whole Muslim villages because they didn't believe them to be "real" Muslims because they didn't support them. I would suggest you do more reading.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2017)

Who they hate more is irrelevant, supporting them should result in a 9-line or instant lead poisoning. We're not going to use their History Channel-esque top 10 list to separate their followers from the organization, so worrying about it is a waste of time.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 11, 2017)

Even  failure is a success in terrorism.....it was good when ISIS was a combat fielded terrorism organization, easier to kill on the battlefield.  But, as they lose in that arena, they will disperse, go underground and be the problem AQ was before the Syrian battleground....IMHO


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2017)

The only reason ISIS is killing more Muslims than non-Muslims right now is because that's what's around them and that's what they have the capability to hit.  They've proven themselves quite willing and eager to murder any Christians or Yazidis or any other religious group they roll up.

ISIS needs to take over the countries they're fight in, in order to use them as a base to attack the West.  They need to secure the Near Enemy before they can get after the Far Enemy, which is the main target.  So I don't think the author is entirely correct in stating "ISIS hates Christians less than it hates most non-ISIS Muslims."


----------



## Grunt (Dec 11, 2017)

ISIS hates anyone that isn't them! 

And, the thugs that have infiltrated "ISIS" hates everyone that the base tells them to.

I equally hate them!


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> Who they hate more is irrelevant, supporting them should result in a 9-line or instant lead poisoning. We're not going to use their History Channel-esque top 10 list to separate their followers from the organization, so worrying about it is a waste of time.



While I don't disagree their motivations are important to understand.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2017)

Of course CAIR is right there ready to defend terrorist.  NYC terror suspect's family 'heartbroken' by attack



> "We are heartbroken by this attack on our city today and by the allegations being made against a member of our family. Our family like all families is committed to the safety and wellbeing of all New Yorkers," the family said in a statement provided by the Council on American-Islamic Relations-New York.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 12, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Of course CAIR is right there ready to defend terrorist.  NYC terror suspect's family 'heartbroken' by attack



I'm going to come back later to this when I can actually formulate what I want to say in a appropriate manner.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 12, 2017)

ISIS holds caliphate-wide safety stand-down after botched NYC terror attack

Now that's funny.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 12, 2017)

guy should have used a safety belt...


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I loved this write up. So much shade thrown...
> 
> What the Failed Attack in New York Reveals About ISIS



I agree. Excellent piece. But I have injured myself assembling an IKEA shelf...


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Even  failure is a success in terrorism.....it was good when ISIS was a combat fielded terrorism organization, easier to kill on the battlefield.  But, as they lose in that arena, they will disperse, go underground and be the problem AQ was before the Syrian battleground....IMHO



That transition is underway as their territory shrinks and their infrastructure disappears. It's like Whack-A-Mole. They keep popping up with different names in different places and sometimes manage to establish a foothold until they're driven back into the shadows.


----------

